# Jon-boat Tournaments



## dirttracker84 (Feb 1, 2015)

Anyone know of any clubs that will be holding jon-boat tournaments around the Thomson,Warrenton,or Glascock areas?


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Feb 3, 2015)

I lived in the area for years. Not really many reservoirs to fish in that area. I would see if you could find a boater and start fishing some tournaments on the hill as a coangler


----------



## TROUT HOUND (Mar 1, 2015)

Southern Outcasts Bass Anglers has a facebook page.  They have a lot of jon boat tournaments in the N Ga area.  Athens and north.  Northeast ga mountains too.  Some between commerce and hartwell areas.  Might check them out...


----------



## dirttracker84 (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks, but not looking to go that far..


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Mar 4, 2015)

Tried to find them on Facebook.Do they have a website.?


----------

